# 29 gallon Boesemani Rainbowfish tank



## AngelicBeaver (Nov 22, 2011)

Java Fern, Java moss, anubias, argentine sword, hygrophilia stricta, and vallisneria. Out of curiosity, is it typical for java ferns to reproduce like crazy? Every fern I put in my tank almost immediately starts making babies. My largest probably has three per frond and a smaller one is literally bristling with babies.







As far as setup goes, I don't use CO2, and I have three compact fluorescents in the 20 to 25 watt range (two daylight and one 2700K) 14 hour cycle with a four hour rest in the middle)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking tank.


----------

